# Entry Level DSLR



## EnderUK (26 Feb 2014)

So I made a post a month ago asking about the powershot and that lead me to wanting to buy a bridge camara which then lead me to an entry DSLR.

I want to learn the basics from shooting my tank, my computer modding projects, holiday snaps, etc. The options seem to be the canon 1100d, 400d and 600d or the Nikon 3100 or 3200.

The pulling power of the canon seem to be the aufocusing lenses but these are only suited for the smaller sensor, if I wanted full frame in the future I would have to start over on the lenses. The Nikon seem to have slightly better bodies in terms of functions and nearly all the lenses are interchangeable. Generally for a beginner any of these models are more than suited to what I need.

So the question is does it all come down to how the camera feels in my hands as one of my mates told me, then told me to buy cannon. I did like the feel of the 1100d when I had a quick stop in jessops but will go for a longer viewing before buying again. The 100d felt really small in my hands so I'm a little put off that.

The plus side of having a cannon would allow me to use my sisters lenses as she has the 1100d and when ever I ask her advice he shouts cannon.

Any further input would be gratefully received.


----------



## BigTom (26 Feb 2014)

Generally anyone who shouts for one marque over the other without having a specific detailed reason on account of one's particular needs should have their opinion thoroughly ignored.

Decide on ergomonics (some people just plain prefer one over the other), available lenses (having access to your sister's lenses may be a large boon, depending on what they are) and specific feature differences relevant to what you're going to shoot. I would say that Canon haven't really updated the sensor tech (beyond MP) in their entry level bodies in a very long time. The D3200 will offer about a stop more dynamic range and half a stop less noise at a given ISO over the Canon sensors. This is a fairly small difference but can be noticeable for something like aquarium photography where both factors can really limit your shots. Having said that, if you have access to some nice lenses through your sister then they could more than compensate for the differences in sensor performance.

Don't worry about a potential more to FF now; that will inevitably involve pretty vast expenditure which will make your current investment largely insignificant.

Oh, and don't be afraid of getting better gear by buying second hand. Also recognise that in many ways your choice of body (at least at this level) is one of the least significant purchasing decisions. Which lenses, other gear (tripod, off-camera flash etc) and even software you end up with will make a far greater difference to your images.


----------



## Edvet (26 Feb 2014)

Agree on having acces to sister's gear is nice. FF is mostly overrated, DX format  is more then plenty for a lot of uses, I love Nikon, but i am biased.
I have bought 3 lenses new, and 3 second hand and i love m all. Getting a second hand older model flashgun (2-4 years old) will give more room to manouver so i would advise that. I think there is more Canon gear around then Nikon.


----------



## sa80mark (26 Feb 2014)

Agree with big tom, I was all set on getting a nikon d5200 but when I went to the shop and had a play with it, it just didnt feel right in my hands so I had a play with the canons and they just felt right so I would advise nipping down to your local camera shop and see which you prefer


----------



## EnderUK (26 Feb 2014)

Yeah I'll have another venture down on saturday and spend an hour or so playing around with the ones in my price range. Cheers folks thanks for the advice.


----------



## Alastair (26 Feb 2014)

Agree with tom regarding getting stuff second hand. My camera is new as is the stsndard kit lense but I purchased a fantastic sigma 17-70 os lense recommended by Mr Farmer himself for a bargain and looks brand new.
Same for the tripod. Seriously heavy duty tripod and would have cost a fortune for the original seller but people missed it due to its finishing time being late and I got it for 99p plus 8 pound postage. Shocks everyone when they see it.


----------



## ourmanflint (27 Feb 2014)

Some valid points made.. All modern cameras are pretty damn good so its unlikely you'll end up with a duffer. Points worth considering are that Nikon cameras can still use almost all older lenses while Canon cannot. If you want to shoot video then the Canon 70D has the best autofocus in movie mode currently on offer from any brand. Nikon lenses at the lower price range are far superior to thier Canon equivalents,
nikon use a far higher percentage of glass compared to Canons preference for plastic, hence the lighter nature of Canon lenses and equipment in general.
You do get more for your money so to speak with Canon as they do tend be a little cheaper, and both brands hold their values pretty well. 
There are some very solid and high IQ lenses from the likes of Sigma and Tamron so dont just stick to the lenses from camera brand. 
A really good lense and a cheaper body is far more preferable to a cheap lense on an expensive body if that is the only lense you will ever buy.


----------



## ivydree (27 Feb 2014)

Noob here, don't hurt me please.

I have myself a nice Pentax K-30 that I'm pleased with.

IMHO, you can't beat pentax pricewise. Quality's here.

Just a thought


----------



## EnderUK (28 Feb 2014)

The K-30 is a little out of my price range but I'll have a look at the Pentax K-500 Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm + 50-200mm DAL Lenses £400 at Jessops, my lenses are going to be on the cheap side to begin with so the nikon might be a factor. I'll head to Jessops and Currys tomorrow to try some out, all great input and advice guys thanks


----------



## Edvet (28 Feb 2014)

Write down what you want to take pictures of first. The kitlenses (the ones that come with the body as a kit) usualy aren't the best lenses but usualy reasonably quality with wide possibilities. If for instance taking pics of your tank is the most important, then skipping the kit lens and getting a macrolens (perhaps even secondhand) might be the correct route.
If you like to take landscapes you would need a wide angle more.
Only problem with cameragear is: you'll want moarrrr and moarrr, and the better quality gear is usually more expensive. On the other hand if you pick the kitlens and are happy to shoot away to learn thats good also, just know that each lens has it's limitations. A kit lens might not let you take real close-ups or take pictures in the dark/twilight easy.


----------



## EnderUK (1 Mar 2014)

So going to Jessops was probably not the est idea as I've increased my options. I did have a Pentax sale rep giving me info but he didn't know the k-500 product very well so he didn't really sell me on his product.

The Pentax k-500 zoom was very loud and annoying so I'm not happy with that, the £400 from £600 for the twin lense still seemed over priced. The K-30 was a lot better and it did have the weather sealing which I liked but the price is a little high it's an option. Don't know how many pictures I'll take in the rain but I live in the UK after all.
The canon 1100d and 100d were okay camera though the 100d felt a bit small in my hands.
I did like the nikon 3200 seemed a pretty solid camera.
I also liked the Sony A58 though it did feel a bit flimsy but it was probably also the most comfortable in my hands. I haven't really looked into the sony brand so I might do some research there. I guess they've been making film camera for a long time so there lenses should be near nikon and canon.

So leaning towards the Nikon but the K-30 and A58 are in the race.

I'm still surprised I didn't walk out of the shop with a camera this is the most thought I've put into buying something for a while, I usually just panic buy stuff.


----------



## Sacha (1 Mar 2014)

Just buy the Canon 1100d and buy the 1.8 50mm lens. Job done


----------



## EnderUK (8 Mar 2014)

Lass got me the d3200 very happy with it. Now I got to get me a 50 prime and a macro.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Wiggett (8 Mar 2014)

EnderUK said:


> Lass got me the d3200 very happy with it. Now I got to get me a 50 prime and a macro.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


Get the 35mm lens, the DX sensor in the camera will make it 52mm. If you got a 50mm then the DX sensor will make it 75mm


----------



## nybraby (8 Mar 2014)

Splinun said:


> Get the 35mm lens, the DX sensor in the camera will make it 52mm. If you got a 50mm then the DX sensor will make it 75mm


Agreed, I have the 50mm and its great for portrait shots but you will probably find the 35mm more use for general photos.


----------

